# Windows XP 64 key issues



## AsphyxiA (Jan 30, 2006)

well first i would like to ask if anyone is really using WXP 64 at this time. second of all if you are did you buy it or well take a trip down to ye olde pirate bay? anyway my problem is i cant find a working keygen ANYWHERE! Either the rar files are infested with viruses or the keys just dont work. Gimme some feed back on a good 64 keygen!


----------



## Dippyskoodlez (Jan 30, 2006)

AsphyxiA said:
			
		

> well first i would like to ask if anyone is really using WXP 64 at this time. second of all if you are did you buy it or well take a trip down to ye olde pirate bay? anyway my problem is i cant find a working keygen ANYWHERE! Either the rar files are infested with viruses or the keys just dont work. Gimme some feed back on a good 64 keygen!




sorry, we cant help with piracy here  

But if you want a true windows key, youll have to buy it as keygens dont work with the activation.


----------



## trog100 (Jan 30, 2006)

unless u are scientist doing lots of calculations it aint worth pirating let alone purchasing..

still i can see where the curiosity comes in..

trog


----------



## OOTay (Jan 31, 2006)

I dont condone piracy, but just search around. But be good and go buy a fresh copy that garenties no spyware and viruses and no searching around for keys. But you wont regret it until you get pissed when you do get viruses just by surfin on the net. Better yet get Linux! lol


----------



## AsphyxiA (Jan 31, 2006)

eh what i ment to say was that I have a copy of Windows XP 64 but the key given didn't work! this is only reason why i ask if anyone has had any luck with the keys sorry for the confusion. as for the Linux comment, too late am already ready running SuSE 10.0 x64  . I really am curious though to see how some of these games that actually support 64 bit hardware run though i.e. Half-Life 2 Lost Coast. Oh well.


----------



## OOTay (Jan 31, 2006)

Return it for a new copy


----------



## Dippyskoodlez (Jan 31, 2006)

AsphyxiA said:
			
		

> eh what i ment to say was that I have a copy of Windows XP 64 but the key given didn't work! this is only reason why i ask if anyone has had any luck with the keys sorry for the confusion. as for the Linux comment, too late am already ready running SuSE 10.0 x64  . I really am curious though to see how some of these games that actually support 64 bit hardware run though i.e. Half-Life 2 Lost Coast. Oh well.



Then you have to return it to Microsoft


----------



## trog100 (Feb 1, 2006)

dippyskoodles dont believe ya dude.. he he he

trog


----------



## Mongo (Feb 1, 2006)

*I bought it.*



			
				AsphyxiA said:
			
		

> well first i would like to ask if anyone is really using WXP 64 at this time. second of all if you are did you buy it or well take a trip down to ye olde pirate bay?



*1:  Yes.
2:  Bought it and installed on previous build:
http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?p=63265#post63265 
3.  The activation key worked.

*


----------



## ShadowFlare (Feb 2, 2006)

I bought WinXP Pro x64 edition, but I got a special academic price.  I got basically an oem version of both WinXP Pro SP2 and x64 for about $15 total.   Both are legitimate, the CDs have the correct holographic stuff and everything on them.  I have both installed on different hard drives so I can boot into either.


----------



## CjStaal (Feb 3, 2006)

How?!


----------



## infrared (Feb 3, 2006)

I'm gonna have a talk to my College IT blokey to see if i can get it for an acedemic/trade price.

Thats what i did when i bought norton Internet Security (Yes, i know it sucks), my folks just paid a fraction of the price for it, but i had to go about filling in lots of forms, and getting them signed by my teachers.


----------

